# Wasserkühlung - Worauf achten?



## VomitRainbow (1. März 2015)

*Wasserkühlung - Worauf achten?*

Hey Leute,
in letzter Zeit reizt mich das Thema Wasserkühlung sehr! 

Kann mir vielleicht jemand von euch ein paar Infos dazu geben worauf man achten muss bzw. sollte? Ich bin momentan nämlich mit meiner PC-Planung zugange  Und wann macht eine Wakü überhaupt Sinn?

Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen!
MfG. Flo


----------



## Enisra (1. März 2015)

ein Wasserkühlung macht in 2 Punkten Sinn
Wenn man Geld verbrennen will und stark übertakten will und im besten fall keinen Ultra lauten Lüfter haben will
Auch sollte man nicht vergessen, das die ganzen Kompaktwasserkühlungen eher das Schlechteste aus beiden Welten vereinigen:
Kosten viel, aber kühlen nur so gut wie eine Drittel so teure Luftkühlung und sind dabei auch gleich laut, vielleicht sogar lauter wenn man eine mit einer lauten Pumpe nimmt

Also ohne jetzt was zu wissen: Mach es nicht, der wirkliche Anwenderbereich ist eigentlich wesentlich schmaler als man glaubt


----------



## VomitRainbow (1. März 2015)

Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Kannst du Luftkühlungen empfehlen (Marke/Produkt) die sehr leise arbeiten. Die Geräuschkulisse ist mir nämlich sehr wichtig.


----------



## Enisra (1. März 2015)

da gibt es ein paar, Bequit ist ganz beliebt oder auch Coolermaster oder Alpenföhn:
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...oehn-Himalaya-2-CPU-Kuehler-140mm::25455.html


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2015)

Also, für 30-40€ bekommst du sehr gute CPU-Kühler, die auch zum übertakten gut geeignet sind, und wenn du nicht übertaktest wären die dann natürlich sehr leise. Im Gehäuse kannst Du dann auch bei Bedarf leisere Lüfter einbauen - vorne einen langsamer drehenden, wenn möglich 140mm Rahmenbreite und maximal 800 U/Min, und hinten kann dann ruhig einer mit 1200 U/Min rein, denn der ist ja "weiter weg", so dass du das nicht als störend wahrnimmst. Natürlich muss man trotzdem vorher schauen: es gibt Lüfter mit 1200 U/Min, die viel lauter sind als andere. Die GANZ billigen sind meist lauter, aber auch bei 8-15€ pro Lüfter sind gute für 10€ dabei und rel. laute für 14€... 

Was hast du denn für ne CPU und Grafikkarte derzeit? Welches Gehäuse? 


Wegen WaKü: die sind halt echt sehr teuer, und da Luftkühler inzwischen sehr gut sind, muss man auch nicht zwangsweise nur wegen "Silent" eine WaKü nehmen. Die "Kompakt"-WaKü zB haben nen Kühlkörper und dann fest angeschlossen einen Radiator, der dann hinten ans Gehäuse kommt, und damit die Luft da weggeht, sind da trotzdem 1-2 Lüfter mit dabei - d.h. ganz lautlos ist das eh nicht.


----------



## VomitRainbow (1. März 2015)

Momentan ist ein i5 3570k und eine Geforce GTX 660 Ti im Einsatz. Mein Gehäuse ist ein "Xigmatek Midgard II Midi Tower". Mein momentanes Setup ist halt echt laut und da möchte ich was ändern.


----------



## Enisra (1. März 2015)

also leise bekommt man die CPU damit auf jedenfall
das Problem bei Grafikkarten ist nur, dass das nicht so einfach ist und auf jedenfall viel Geld kostet da:
Entweder ein Luftkühler so 70€ kostet: https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Alpenfoehn-Peter-2-Wing-Boost-2-Edition-140mm::26062.html
Oder viel Geld für ein Grafikkartenkühlblock, der dann aber auch nur auf die Karte passt, nebst den anderen Spaß.
Und ja, bei einer GTX 660 lohnt sich das auch eigentlich schon nicht mehr da mit Wasser ran zu gehen, weil da einfach ziemlich drauf zahlen wirst in anbetracht dessen, das man sich da schon irgendwann ne neue kaufen könnte

eher würde ich da noch versuchen über Gehäusedämmung, nen zusätzlichen Frontlüfter oder MSI Afterburner ranzugehen der die Drehzahl weniger aggressiv regelt


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2015)

VomitRainbow schrieb:


> Momentan ist ein i5 3570k und eine Geforce GTX 660 Ti im Einsatz. Mein Gehäuse ist ein "Xigmatek Midgard II Midi Tower". Mein momentanes Setup ist halt echt laut und da möchte ich was ändern.


Wenn du für den i5 nur den Intel-Lüfter drauf hast, dann könnte der schon der Grund sein, warum es "laut" ist. Und auch die Grafikkarte könnte der Grund sein - was für eine isses denn genau? Hat die einen oder mehrere Lüfter? 

Ne richtige Wakü wäre halt auch SO teuer, dass du dann auch gleich eine neue, vom Hersteller aus schon leise und bessere Karte kaufen könntest + einen 30€-Kühler für die CPU. 


Eine neue Luftkühlung für die Grafikkarte für 70€ lohnt sich eigentlich nicht - für die GTX 660 Ti bekommst du noch 100-110€, und für 160€ wäre schon die schnellere AMD R9 270X drin.


Du kannst ja auch mal das Gehäuse aufmachen und bei Last VORSICHTIG mit nem Finger die einzelnen Lüfter kurz anhalten, welcher von denen vlt besonders laut ist. Wenn es auch einer der Gehäuselüfter ist, dann könnte man den mal auf 7V umstecken, oder halt 1-2 neue holen


----------



## Vordack (2. März 2015)

Ich hab mir damals so eine geholt: Corsair Hydro Series H100i 240mm Extreme Performance: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Einfach in der Installation, leise und kühlt sehr gut.


----------



## Enisra (2. März 2015)

ja, so ne Kompakt Kühlung ist gut
kostet aber nur so das Dreifache und ist eigentlich nur dann Sinnvoll wenn:
1. man über der CPU keinen Platz hat, wie in einem HTPC
oder
2. man das Ding oft herrum trägt, denn dann ist es besser das Gewicht von Radiator und Lüfter hängt am stabilen gehäuse und nicht zert nicht am PCB vom Mainboard herrum, was bei einem Kilo schon nicht so unbedenklich ist

Ansonsten kühlen die nicht wie manche glauben irgendwie besser als der Kühler von Oben


----------



## Vordack (2. März 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, so ne Kompakt Kühlung ist gut
> kostet aber nur so das Dreifache und ist eigentlich nur dann Sinnvoll wenn:
> 1. man über der CPU keinen Platz hat, wie in einem HTPC
> oder
> ...



Was mir daran gefällt:

1. Einfache Installation
2. So vieeel mehr Platz in Gehäuse nachdem die Wakü installiert war, Hammer (ich hatte davor nen Mugen3^^)


----------



## Enisra (2. März 2015)

ja ne
nur mit dem Problem das man für so 1h gesparte Arbeitsstunde halt mal eben 80€ zahlt und das Problem auch nur idr. einmal hat
außerdem ist es bei PCs eher der umgekehrte Fall wie bei einem Automotor, Mehr Platz ist oft alles andere als besser in anbetracht dessen das wichtige Spannungswandler überhaupt nicht mitgekühlt werden, was auch noch so ein nachteil von Wasserkühlungen jeglicher Art ist, außer man hat so ein Fancy MB das auch da mit in den Kühlkreislauf eingebunden werden kann


----------



## Vordack (2. März 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja ne
> nur mit dem Problem das man für so 1h gesparte Arbeitsstunde halt mal eben 80€ zahlt und das Problem auch nur idr. einmal hat
> außerdem ist es bei PCs eher der umgekehrte Fall wie bei einem Automotor, Mehr Platz ist oft alles andere als besser in anbetracht dessen das wichtige Spannungswandler überhaupt nicht mitgekühlt werden, was auch noch so ein nachteil von Wasserkühlungen jeglicher Art ist, außer man hat so ein Fancy MB das auch da mit in den Kühlkreislauf eingebunden werden kann



Also das mit mehr Platz hast Du Dir aber aus den Fingern gesogen in einem krampfhaften Versuch etwas zu rechtfertigen ne? 

Mein Mugen 3 war auch nur auf dem CPU drauf und hat nichts anderes mitgekühlt, hat nur dafür gesorgt (jetzt kommt das Stichwort) daß die *Luftzirkulation* in Rechner echt mies war. Dadurch das ich jetzt eine bessere Zirkulation habe können die restlichen Gehäuselüfter ihren Job besser tun und die Temparatur im Gehäuse sinkt doppelt. Erstens da der Mugen 3 keine wärme abgibt und zweitens da die Gehäuselüfter die Luft besser zirkulieren.


----------



## VomitRainbow (2. März 2015)

Mal so nebenbei: Wie oft muss das Wasser bei einer Wakü eigentlich gewechselt werden?


----------



## Enisra (2. März 2015)

VomitRainbow schrieb:


> Mal so nebenbei: Wie oft muss das Wasser bei einer Wakü eigentlich gewechselt werden?



das kommt auf das Kühlmittel an
was auch noch so ein wichtiger Punkt ist, bei richtigen WaKüs kann es sein, dass das Kühlmittel vorgeschrieben ist bzw. aditive empfohlen
Außer bei Kompakt-WaKü, die sind geschlossene Kreisläufe
Aber das ist ja eh unerheblich, weil du keine brauchst, ich hab auch so die gleiche CPU und eine Luftkühlung und man hört die überhaupt nicht


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Also das mit mehr Platz hast Du Dir aber aus den Fingern gesogen in einem krampfhaften Versuch etwas zu rechtfertigen ne?
> 
> Mein Mugen 3 war auch nur auf dem CPU drauf und hat nichts anderes mitgekühlt, hat nur dafür gesorgt (jetzt kommt das Stichwort) daß die *Luftzirkulation* in Rechner echt mies war. Dadurch das ich jetzt eine bessere Zirkulation habe können die restlichen Gehäuselüfter ihren Job besser tun und die Temparatur im Gehäuse sinkt doppelt. Erstens da der Mugen 3 keine wärme abgibt und zweitens da die Gehäuselüfter die Luft besser zirkulieren.


 Dann hattest du vorher was falsch gemacht, wenn es vorher zu warm bei Dir war. vlt. auch zu viele Lüfter, einen an der Seite, der den Luftstrom zerstört oder so was.  Denn an sich zieht der Lüfter des CPU-Kühlers ja den Luftstrom von vorne aktiv an und sorgt eben deswege gerade für den guten Luftfluss von vorne nach hinten.  Und der Kühlkörper ist ja kein massiver Block, sondern hat lauter Rippen, der blockiert also die Luft auch nicht. Und wenn der Mugen mit seinem Kühler weg ist, hat es die Luft sogar SCHWERER, von vorne nach hinten durchzuziehen - sie hat zwar "mehr Platz", aber dafür fehlt der aktive Sog.  Und wegen "Wärme abgeben": deswegen ja der eigene Lüfter, der die Wärme dann wegbringt. Und der Kühlkörper der Wakü gibt ja auch Wärme in seine Umgebung ab, nur wird die meiste Wärme dann eben durchs Wasser abgeführt, und beim Mugen wird die meiste vom Lüfter wegbewegt, wenn auch nicht ganz so viel Wärme wie bei einer Wakü - die schafft in der Tat durchs Wasser so viel weg, dass der Kühlkörper eben kleiner sein "darf" und man nicht schon am Sockel noch einen Lüfter braucht. Aber nötig ist das nicht.

Denn so oder so: selbst wenn es im Gehäuse insgesamt bei Dir kühler sein sollte durch die WaKü (das ist ja dann auch eine Frage dessen, WO der Messsensor sitzt), ist das für einen modernen PC völlig unnötig. Selbst mit dem Box-Kühler wird es in keinem halbwegs normalen Gehäuse mit 2 Gehäuselüftern zu warm   Und dann für ne Wakü 2-3 Mal mehr bezahlen als für einen leisen CPU-Luftkühler, obwohl es definitiv nicht nötig ist, ist dann schon sportlich...  ^^



@Vomit: bei den "Kompaktkühlungen" ist das ein geschlossenes System, das man nie öffnet, Man kann es auch nicht erweitern - dafür isses aber (obwohl es bereits viel teurer als ein guter Luftkühler ist) immer noch billiger als eine klassische WaKü, bei der man einen CPU-Kühlkörper, eine Pumpe, einen Radiator, Ausgleichsbehälter (gleicht Druckunterschiede durch das Ausdehnen des mal warmen, mal kälterem Wasser aus und dient idR auch zum Nachfüllen des Wassers), Lüfter und das Anschlussmaterial (Schläuche, Schrauben, Dichtungen... ) separat zusammenstellt.


----------



## VomitRainbow (2. März 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> Aber das ist ja eh unerheblich, weil du keine brauchst, ich hab auch so die gleiche CPU und eine Luftkühlung und man hört die überhaupt nicht



So war es auch gar nicht gemeint. Ich wollte das einfach nur aus reinem Interesse wissen


----------



## VomitRainbow (2. März 2015)

Danke nochmal an euch alle! Ihr habt mir echt geholfen und mich dadurch vor einem Fehlkauf geschützt


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2015)

Noch als Tipp: Alpenföhn Brocken ECO zB wäre für ca 30€ ziemlich gut. Der Himalaya oben wäre aber zu hoch für Dein Gehäuse, der passt nicht.

Hier hab ich mal welche bis 45€, maximal 16cm hoch und passend zu Deinem Board rausgesucht CPU-Kühler im Preisvergleich    so 25-35€, damit hast du an sich schon was sehr gutes. Die sind für Lüfter mit 120mm oder mehr geeignet - FALLS der mitgelieferte Lüfter dann zu laut sein sollte, könnte man sich noch einen neu bestellen - ich hab bei meinem Kühler (Xigmatek Darkknight) einen Lüfter dazubestellt, weil der originale Lüfter nervte - nicht weil der "zu laut" war, sondern weil mein PC sehr leise ist und der Lüfter bei Last dann GANZ leise "sirrte" - und grad weil mein Rest-PC so leise ist, nervte das   bei anderen PCs würde man das nicht mal raushören...


aber wie gesagt: auch mal schauen, was denn überhaupt bei Dir das Laute ist.


----------



## VomitRainbow (2. März 2015)

Werde ich machen


----------

